
Thinking about hardware support - walterbell
https://www.cloudatomiclab.com/hardware/
======
nine_k
Summary quote:

«If we didn’t have a (misplaced) trust in hardware security, we would be
forced to build better software only security. We could then combine that with
hardware security mechanisms for defence in depth. Right now we mostly have
too few choices.»

